# For Sale - Martell 300mm Powdered Stainless Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

I just finished this knife and I couldn't be happier with it. It's a 300mm sujihiki made from CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel) with a dyed maple burl & exhibition grade koa western handle. 

The handle material selection came from "my girls" because I needed some help figuring out what to do on this one. They went through my cut offs and blocks to come up with this combo and even though I wasn't 100% sure how it would turn out I'm stunned at how nice it looks completed. Even though you can't see this the metal spacer is copper and the pin is a mosaic made from copper and nickel silver. I think it's one of the best looking combinations I've ever done and yet I can't claim it, _hmmmm_, maybe there's something to this. :biggrin:



Stats...

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 43mm

Handle - Western

Handle Materials - Dyed maple burl, exhibition grade koa, copper/G10 spacers, & copper/nickel silver mosaic pin




*Price - $700*

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

PS - what do you folks think about the handle combo? Be honest, I can take it. vg:


----------



## valgard (Apr 1, 2017)

My wife loved it. I think it looks great too (although pics are more vivid on the other place) because the different colour of the maple burl near the ferrule makes the transition work IMO (I wouldn't be too sure if it was straight from that vivid blue/violet).

PS: it is not often she makes a positive comment on a knife without being asked and she is ALL about the showy aesthetics :O


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

valgard said:


> My wife loved it. I think it looks great too (although pics are more vivid on the other place) because the different colour of the maple burl near the ferrule makes the transition work IMO (I wouldn't be too sure if it was straight from that vivid blue/violet).
> 
> PS: it is not often she makes a positive comment on a knife without being asked and she is ALL about the showy aesthetics :O




I think that you know what needs to be done here. 

Funny that you mention that transition because it was my wife that commented on using that end of the block for just that reason.


----------



## steelcity (Apr 1, 2017)

Both pieces of wood look fantastic but not sure if they blend well together, to me anyhow. The pin and spacer are good and that handle looks very comfy and blase looks good to go. Not sure I would've combined those two pieces of wood as there are beautiful by themselves but it is interesting.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 1, 2017)

That handle is amazing Dave. If I didn't have a custom suji almost complete I'd be all over this.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 2, 2017)

While in general I personally don't prefer dyed woods, this looks good and is a really interesting combo.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn, that knife is freaking nice! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> PS - what do you folks think about the handle combo? Be honest, I can take it. vg:



Wow man just crazy. So good.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks folks, you're too kind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

So I was thinking.....

Since I can really use the $$$ I'd like to offer this knife up to you to make me an offer. :spiteful:

Send me a PM with what you're willing to pay and we'll go from there. I'd prefer to get full value but at this moment a quick sale is what's required more.

Don't be shy, I won't be insulted, and I don't bite.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

This knife is outta here - *SOLD!* :doublethumbsup:


----------

